# I finally got my PTO chipper for my Deere



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Maybe some of you guys remember me asking about a MacKissic chipper that was made specifically for Deere tractors. I saw one on Ebay a few months ago and lost it. But I found another one and bougtht it yesterday. The fella brought it up with him while going to a lawn equipment auction sponsored by a Deere dealer. I hung around for a little while, but I didn't see anything I really needed. There were some good deals to be had if you had the extra money to spend.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Congrats I'm glad you got it.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

PTO Chipper? as in a brush chipper that runs off the pto??

got a pic?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
Glad to hear it!!! Any pics yet? In case you need, mackissic still has new screens and knives but you probably already know this. Just out of curiosity, is this one in better condition than the one that got away? Sometimes things work out like that for a reason, I hope that's the case anyway. Good luck and don't forget the heavy gloves, safety glasses, and hearing protectors. I'm sure the neighbors will be happy too!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Simple John
Here's the one on my bolens, the deere version should be similar


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks 6, i saw that pic in your aviator i never knew what that was on the front of your tractor...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

simple john
Or as aegt5000 calls it an "amputator"


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*chipper pics*

Here are the pics that the guy sent me before I bought it. I don't have a digital camera yet.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
Looks good!! Probably nicer than the one that got away right? So what's next on the list?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Joe..
Looks good. I bought an old Kemp 8hp (4 wheel model) that’s
behind the Bolens on my rejuvenate list. (can’t say restore) 

Like sixchows said I call these things AMPUTATORS for
good reason. They will make short work of a baseball bat.

If you haven’t used one before, once you are using it for an
hour or so, they are very easy to take for granted.
Don’t let that happen, keep your guard up, and make sure
the kids understand they need to keep clear of this thing.

This may become one of the most useful pieces of equipment 
you own but it demands a tremendous amount of respect.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Maybe some of you guys remember me asking about a MacKissic chipper that was made specifically for Deere tractors. I saw one on Ebay a few months ago and lost it. But I found another one and bougtht it yesterday. The fella brought it up with him while going to a lawn equipment auction sponsored by a Deere dealer. I hung around for a little while, but I didn't see anything I really needed. There were some good deals to be had if you had the extra money to spend. *


I LOVE coming across good deals like that. Half the fun is the bargaining and finding a diamond in the ruff!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: chipper pics*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Here are the pics that the guy sent me before I bought it. I don't have a digital camera yet. *



What kinda JD is that going on? Looks like the guy selling it has an old 110/112. You have a 316 right? Are they the same mount?


BTW that REALY looks like it would be an easy mod to fit on a Case tractor. Hmmmmmmm, guess I need to go shopping.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll444,
It came off an old 140, which means it is at least compatible with my 1978 316. It will most likely fit the '84 316 I have too. It is in decent shape, all the bearings seem good and the housing is sound. I don't know if it is in better or worse condition than the other one, but the price was decent and I didn't have to drive to Mass. to get it. I might need to get new hammers for it as I have not had a chance to inspect them real close yet. It has been repainted sometime in the past, and there is evidence of some poorly sanded rust under the paint. Overall I'm satisfied with it as I did not buy it as a museum piece, but to put to work.

To all with the safety warnings to me,thank you all for reminding me that these machines are serious monsters capable of inflicting great injury. I have owned and operated a W. W. Grinder chipper/shredder since I bought it in around 1982. I have the ULTIMATE respect for what these machines can do. I ALWAYS wear gloves, high quality hearing protection (plugs AND muffs because these suckers are loud), safety goggles, and no loose clothing. I operate it for about 1/2 to 3/4 of an hour at a time and then take a break. It is not the kind of machine anyone should operate when they are tired, or had a couple of beers. I've operated a lot of dangerous machines in my life and these shredders are right up at #1, just above chain saws. At 47 years of age, I still have all 10 fingers and all 10 toes and I am very fond of ALL 20 of my digits. My dad's brother is very fond of his 19 1/2 and I have another uncle that is fond of his 19. Both started out with 20 I've seen what happens when people are in a hurry and get complacent. My high school sweetheart's dad lost his right arm in a corn picker the summer after graduation.

As to what is next on the wish list? I'm searching for the rear mounted trenching tool that Deere offered back in the day. Two different manufacturers built them over the years. Also looking for an affordable 3 point hitch to mount a Gannon Earthcavator on, if I can find one of those. Gotta get some ag tires and some more cast iron wheel weights so I can stack them up for the serious work these ground engaging attachments can do. The hunt continues.......


----------

